# Sistema de luces del hogar controladas por DTMF o Celular.



## miguel martinez (Abr 5, 2011)

ola.. yo necesito ayuda para poder llevar acabo este proyecto, pero solo he encontrado informacion sobre DTMF, y no como integrarlo al proyecto que yo quiero...

yo necesito saber si ustedes tienen algun conocimiento del tema.. por favor haganmelo saber su ayuda me servira mucho... 

de antemano muchas gracias... por la ayuda..


----------



## SandiBoy (Abr 6, 2011)

Hace mucho hice eso con un celular, recuerdo que se conectaba a RS232 con el cable de datos, hay en internet también las configuraciones. Con los comandos AT trabaja la mayoría de los modems de celulares con esos comandos trabajas los sms, llamadas, configuración de gprs (En la práctica aquí me quede), Edge, 3G, videollamadas, y en base a lo que pongas para conectarte recibís en un PIC o AMR esa configuración, y ya sea que hayas creado conexión SMS o llamada creas acciones, con GPRS es más complicado pero es posible


----------



## mtskbza (Abr 13, 2011)

Es facil con cualquier decodificador DTMF como el MT 88L70 podes convertir cualquier tono en señal digital, la tabla de salida del Mt 88L70 esta en su datasheet es facil de hacer de seguro con algun decodificador cmos o ttl somun y barato podes llegar a obtener lo q queres


----------



## eduar781 (Abr 22, 2011)

hola es muy facil, usa en cm8870,un 4514 y unos relees, busca en poco estos terminos en google. y cualquier cosa me dices?


----------



## IVAN30393 (Sep 7, 2011)

buenas noche resolviste lo de tu proyecto, tengo varios esquemas que te pueden servir



eduar781 dijo:


> hola es muy facil, usa en cm8870,un 4514 y unos relees, busca en poco estos terminos en google. y cualquier cosa me dices?


 este diagrama te puede servir si no has resuelto el problema


----------



## ETTORE (Sep 8, 2011)

yo quiero hacer lo mismo, pero quiero mandar un código mediante un radio motorola de los grandes en vez de ocupar un celular ocupar un radio móvil y se active mediante una contraseña por los dígitos que yo le vaya marcando, y que active cualquier cosas, digamos un actuador neumático, con ese diagrama que proporcionas IVAN30393 funcionará para lo que yo quiero, porque a veces se activa con contraseña, publique mi duda en otra pregunta que tenia un colega que se llama albabug.

hola ivan, tu ya has usado la comunicación por dtmf para controlar pics mediante un decodificador dtmf?, estoy por hacer un proyecto de universidad, claro tengo experiencia en electrónica, mis conocimientos en pic son un poco limitados, casi siempre investigo si el programa funciona y claro con ensayo y error, investigo con mucha profundidad y los echo a funcionar, pero en este caso quiero corroborar si tu ya lo probaste este diseño, te anexo el link:

http://www.atva.com.ar/dtmf_x_4/dtmf_x_4.htm

y este también:

http://www.atva.com.ar/dtmf_3dj/dtmf_3dj.htm


----------

